# Catalina, impossible de se connecter au serveur smb://dlinkrouter



## Xaldin (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Je possède un routeur Dlink 868l que j'utilise comme relais pour avoir un deuxième modem chez moi.
Je ne sais plus exactement la configuration que j'ai effectué à l'époque, mais l'adresse du modeme/routeur de mon FAIL a été modifié en 192.168.0.1 et celui de mon modem dlink est 192.168.1.1 pour ne pas qu'ils interfèrent et ils sont relié entre eux par CPL (je rentre le cable ethernet dans le WLAN du modem dlink).
J'ai peut être du faire quelque configuration dans le routeur dlink pour que celui-ci fonctionne comme un sous réseau wifi (et qu'il ne change pas d'IP dynamique) mais ça remonte à longtemps... Bref ma configuration s'arrête là en mode ultra basique.

Ainsi le partage de réseau pour se connecter au disque dure branché directement sur le routeur fonctionne parfaitement sur ma tablette, mon apple TV, ma surface ou sur n'importe quelle autre pc ou mac qui n'est pas sur Catalina.
Mais dès que je me connecte avec Catalina qui est mon ordinateur principal il me dit impossible de se connecter au serveur.
Pour récapituler la démarche je vais dans "me connecter au serveur", je tape l'adresse ip 192.168.1.1 ou smb://dlinkrouter.local, il me propose de me connecter en utilisateur référencé et là lorsque je tape les identifiants du modem (admin), il me refuse l'accès en disant que l'accès au serveur a échoué, que je dois vérifier l'adresse ip ou le nom, puis réessayez ; qu'importe l'identifiant que je mets. 
D'ailleurs il me refuse directement l'accès, sans même le moindre temps de chargement. Comme si c'était Mac OSX qui refusait l'accès.

Après des recherche sur d'autres cas similaires, il me semble que Catalina a désactivé par défaut le partage SMB de première génération ou induit certains problème dans le partage de serveur.





						Mac4Ever.com • Consulter le sujet - Catalina : problème de connexion au Freebox Server
					

L'intégralité sur le Mac, iPod et iPhone : actualités, articles, forum, événements...




					forum.mac4ever.com
				











						No connection to network drive MacOS 10.15 (Catalina)
					

I updated to Catalina today and now I cannot connect to my network drive via SMB.   I've tried: using the ip-address, server name  the method of creating a nsmb.conf file Regardless, all I get is...




					apple.stackexchange.com
				




J'ai essayé de reactiver le SMB, ça n'a rien changé (j'ai vérifié et c'est bien le port 445 (TCP) à travers lequel le dlink utilise le SMB), il me refuse toujours l'accès malgré le reste du finder/redémarrage du mac
J'ai tenté d'autorisé un accès invité dans l'interface Dlink, je n'ai rien trouvé (ça ne semble pas existé)...
On a parlé de change le partage en FTP plutôt que en SMB mais de nouveau rien de tout ça dans le manuel dlink, ils ne précisent même pas quelle est le protocle utilisé pour partager le disque dure sur le réseau local.
Je peux accéder à ce disque à travers mon navigateur en utilisant le sharepoint web access (http://192.168.2.6:8181) 

Je bloque totalement là... Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner sur une solution ? 

Merci !


----------



## ericse (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Oui Apple vire progressivement les vieux protocoles buggés de ses OS, et en l'occurence Netbios et SMBv1. 
Il faut donc à la fois réactiver Netbios sur le Mac, et supprimer le login/mot de passe sur ton routeur (en espérant que ce soit possible, sinon....)


----------



## Xaldin (9 Avril 2020)

J'ai bien réactiver le Netbios via le terminal (je n'ai pas compris comment le faire manuellement). Mais non malheureusement dans l'interface dlink impossible de supprimer le log/mot de passe... ce qui est curieux c'est que sur ios je n'ai même pas besoin de me connecter via les logs... Ca me semble donc une impasse... 

Je devrais donc me diriger vers un NAS ou un autre type de modem pour continuer le partage local ? Ca m'étonnerait qu'il y ait une mise à jours du coté de dlink, et apple va juste me dire que le problème ne vient pas d'eux...


----------



## ericse (9 Avril 2020)

Oui ton dlink n'a pas passé le contrôle technique cette année, il est temps de le remplacer...


----------



## JLB21 (10 Avril 2020)

Xaldin a dit:


> Mac4Ever.com • Consulter le sujet - Catalina : problème de connexion au Freebox Server  L'intégralité sur le Mac, iPod et iPhone : actualités, articles, forum, événements...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En tous cas, chez moi l'accès au Freebox Server a toujours été présent, et depuis le premier jour de la sortie de Catalina.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'effectivement certains ont eu des problèmes au début qu'il faille prendre ces plaintes pour argent comptant. 
Chez moi, le passage de Mojave à catalina n'a rien changé, sauf bien sûr pour ce qui concerne leas applictaions 32 bits…


----------



## Xaldin (10 Avril 2020)

J'ai pour l'instant simplement mis le HDD que je partageais auparavant au réseau à partir du Mac mini pour éviter de devoir acheter un Synology ou autre NAS...  Pour l'instant sur mon usage, ça ne dérange pas tant que ça de devoir tenir allumer le mac mini, c'est surtout pour pouvoir lire du contenu multimédia sur apple tv, sur un portable et ipad os...
Je réfléchirai à une solution à l'avenir... je trouve les synology encore très cher pour ce qu'ils embarquent... Et pas moyen de trouver un petit nas une baie qui partage juste du contenu en local.


----------



## Xaldin (10 Avril 2020)

Mais après avoir passé presque une journée à envisager toutes les pistes, j'ai jeté l'éponge...


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Avril 2020)

Xaldin a dit:


> Mais après avoir passé presque une journée à envisager toutes les pistes, j'ai jeté l'éponge...


Faut pas  !
Salut,
Alors, je suis peut-être complètement hors sujet, mais quand je vois des adresses IP de ce type, sans les masques, et qu’il y a des soucis…
Fais déjà à partir du Mac, un ping 192.168.1.1 pour voir si le dlink répond.

Il faudrait connaître les confs réseau des deux routeurs, et qui est serveur DHCP.
Supposons que le routeur du FAI soit serveur DHCP.
Il distribue vraisemblablement des adresses IP en 192.168.0.xxx /24 (masque 255.255.255.0).
Supposons que le routeur dlink (192.168.1.1) ait un masque également en 255.255.255.0, et bien, ils ne sont pas sur le même réseau IP.
Quant au Mac, si il est en 192.168.0.yyy/24 (masque 255.255.255.0,), et bien, il n’est pas sur le même réseau que le dlink…

Perso, je ferai un essai en passant en élargissant le masque du Mac sous Catalina en le passant à 255.255.0.0, et je ferai un ping 192.168.1.1 pour voir
Ainsi, le Mac pourra communiquer sur les 2 plans IP.

Mais ce n’est peut-être pas on pb réseau au plan IP, mais bien, comme dit plus haut des pbs de versions smb ou cifs. C’est fréquent.
D'ailleurs, as-tu essayé avec CIFN, au lieu de SMB?


----------



## ericse (10 Avril 2020)

Xaldin a dit:


> Et pas moyen de trouver un petit nas une baie qui partage juste du contenu en local.



70€ : https://thepihut.com/collections/raspberry-pi-kits-and-bundles/products/raspberry-pi-starter-kit


----------

